# Tips For Fishing Windy Days



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

April 14, 2014

*Change Course*

The springtime months represent change in many different ways in many different places, and the coastal regions of Texas are no exception to this. Air and water temperatures are changing during this period as we trend into the upcoming summer months. Marine plant life is resurging following the coldness of winter, and the saltwater environment as a whole is showing signs of life once again. Water levels are now beginning to fluctuate to the point to where we are seeing multiple tides each day, meaning that we shall soon start to experience four separate tides on an almost daily basis in the not too distant future. The hunt for big trout at this time in the year will also begin to undergo some changes as well, with one of the biggest changes probably being the fact that we will start placing our focus in areas consisting of a hard, sandy bottom structure rather than that of the more popular wintertime fishing holes that generally hold a lot of thick mud.

*Hit Windward Shorelines*

But the one constant we certainly can count on in spring, the one thing that always seems to be present no matter what, is the fact that we will probably have to deal with some often strong winds on what can, at times, turn out to be a daily basis along the coast. Sometimes the wind will blow really strong all night long, making it seemingly impossible to find â€œgoodâ€ water the next day. But generally speaking, the spring mornings will start out with only a slight breeze, if any, and the winds will then grow in force as the sun begins to heat the air as the day progresses into the afternoon. Some anglers choose to fish early in the day, and then get off the water in the afternoon as the winds increase. And doing so isnâ€™t an altogether bad idea, especially if navigating bay waters in high winds is not your cup of tea. Some folks may even choose not to go fishing at all if the weather forecast for the day is calling for windy conditions, but thatâ€™s not really necessary given our particular location along the Texas coast.

*Planning Perceives Performance*

With the exception of hurricane-force winds, naturally, the way that the Seadrift/Port Oâ€™Connor area is situated allows for somewhat safe passage in many different weather conditions. The layout of the bay waters, as they coincide with the landscape of the shorelines, is such that it can supply a source of wind protection for boaterâ€™s traveling the waterways between the mainland and the shores of Matagorda Island. If youâ€™re not familiar with the area, then this may mean a little bit more planning beforehand for you, but it can be done without too much extra effort. Simply put, there is almost always a suitable solution for fishing during windy periods along our region of the coast, and the wind shouldnâ€™t keep you from having fun out on the water.

*Wind Blocks, Use Them*

The lengthy spoil banks that separate the Intracoastal Waterway from Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay, places like Blackberry Island, Dewberry Island, and Shoalwater offer anglers protection from north and northwest winds. Places like Barroom Bay, Big Bayou, and Saluria Bayou down on the Port Oâ€™Connor end of Espiritu Santo Bay present anglers with seclusion from almost any type of wind. Shoreline areas down on that same end of the bay can allow wind protection anywhere from the north to the east to the south, depending upon how you situate yourself â€" places like Lighthouse Cove and Big Pocket, and even some islands like Grass Island and Farwell Island. And when you get over to the Matagorda Island shoreline, anglers are pretty much guaranteed protection from southeast, south, and southwest winds without a doubt.

As usual, safety should remain at the top of everyoneâ€™s list. So, if the day is windy and you donâ€™t feel secure in navigating these waters, or any other waters for that matter, then just donâ€™t do it. The fish will be there next time you get to go fishing! Remember to always wear your kill-switchâ€¦

*Testimonials*

Angie:

I just wanted to take the time to thank you and everyone at Bay Flats Lodge for the wonderful time we had this past weekend, I really appreciate yâ€™all being so accommodating to us on Friday. The food was wonderful and our accommodations were great, I canâ€™t wait for the next trip.

I would also like to let you know that I really enjoyed fishing with Harold, he did an outstanding job and he was a pleasure to fish with. I am really looking forward to fishing with him again in June.

Thanks again,

Wade Edington, CPL

www.BayFLatsLodge.com
Captain Chris Martin
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Shots*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great job guys*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Here's a huge tip to catch more redsâ€¦Pinch the head off dead shrimp, hold head of shrimp over the side of the boat, squeeze the juice out of the head, toss the head overboard as chum. Now, peel the the first top ring off the shrimp, thread on a #5 kahle hook. Use a carolina rig, cast rod out, now place rod in rod holder, sit back and wait for the rod to get slammed. Good luck.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few More*

The weather was extremely harsh on Monday so in the best interests of our guests we called them Sunday to give them an option on rescheduling. It all worked outâ€¦

*Testimonials *

Apr 12, 2014 by Pamela
This was my 5th trip to Bay Flats Lodge and by far the best sporting expedition on the Texas Gulf Coast. The professionalism of the lodge staff and guides exceeds that of any other lodge Ive visited. Harold and Brian were fantastic to fish with and I look forward to requesting them on our next trip.

Apr 11, 2014 by Luke E.
We had a great time at the Lodge and fishing with Nick. He was awesome with us especially with Little Luke. I fish with him on my own all the time and a 4 year-old is not the easiest client to entertain/guide especially considering the fishing technique that we use and the wind. I couldnâ€™t be more proud of him that he handled himself so well â€¦â€¦ALL day long with tough fishing conditions. He was so exhausted when we got home, but still so excited about the trip it was hard to get him to go to sleep last night. A memory that neither of us will ever forget. Thanks for rearranging the schedule at the last minute, and helping make a lifelong memory. Priceless. Please share this part of the email with Nick, if so desired.

Apr 09, 2014 by David (buddy of Steve D.)
Wanted to stay for a few more days. The rooms were very clean and comfortable. Would love to bring my wife for the next trip. Everyone at the lodge was very friendly and made us feel right at home.

Apr 09, 2014 by John K.
Beautiful facilities. Great food and very friendly people.

Apr 08, 2014 by Mike Raguse
Chris, Angie, and TJ
Yesterday was the first time I have fished with Jason and want you to know how much we enjoyed him, he is a very knowledgeable guide but most importantly a pleasure to be around. Thanks again for all you do you are first class in my book.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*April 17 Trips*

Apr 17, 2014 by D. Kennedy

Great atmosphere, the best service I have had in years. Food was excellent. Guides we're working hard to get us on fish even with adverse conditions. The over size rooms and set up are excellent for a short trip down. Steve first day worked hard to get us fish a hard task following a cold front, Jason the second day different area but really did a super job finding fish. Keep things small and controllable. The lodge is a great size for fishing trips. Large enough to accomidate but small enough not to feel commercialized.


----------

